# Post your frame/ bike!!!



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Post your DH frame/ bike!!!*

This is my frame that I am building up, I will post a pic of the completed project once I am done!!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

*heres mine*

heres mine

i couldnt figure out how to post pics but theres the link to it on pinkbike

and i know that i spelled sliders wrong


----------



## D.B (Jan 19, 2004)

*Back when it was new and shiny*

For some reason, the picture didn't post. Maybe the file was too big?


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Is so tempting but ...*

no one want to see my K2 againg..


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

My new sgs, with BROKEN SHERMANS!!!! arrgh. I am sending them off tomorrow to get fixed, I havent even gotten to ride it yet, but its still sweeet.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice thoughtfulpirate, my friends enduro broke, and everyone elses does too. I was gonna get those wheels (bike) but i went for the gemini 900 because supergo eats rotten ass.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

here is my 03 sgs por, it is mostly stock, but i just ordered a new rear casette, and i am going to replace the internals in the boxxer with team and black box internals. and replace the whole lever assy. with HD Mags and handlebars with ea 70s. but that will come in march after i pay off car stuff


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Here is my bike.*

It is a photo that I have posted before, but I do not have any current. Later.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Deiser rods ist meine............*

here are my two beasts....if they are considered that.....the azonic is 27lbs and the dirtbag is 39.5...gotts to get the .5 in there....is this a good weight for a six in ch travel freeride bike? with 2.5s and the works....the frame is to heavy to be considered justa trail bike....thanx and ride on


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

My new d-back XTS Moto.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Nice rig*

hey how do u like yur sherman and those timberwolf tires....if thats what they are....i am getting some so any input would be awesome...


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

The Dude said:
 

> here are my two beasts....if they are considered that.....the azonic is 27lbs and the dirtbag is 39.5...gotts to get the .5 in there....is this a good weight for a six in ch travel freeride bike? with 2.5s and the works....the frame is to heavy to be considered justa trail bike....thanx and ride on


dude 39.5 ain't so bad.
that's how much my bike weighs. and look it at. 
at least it doesn't FEEL like 39.5.
that's what matters most.


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Yoshimura (Jan 16, 2004)

*heres my new turner DHr i got for christmas*

its a sweet sweet bike..but havent ridden it much


----------



## IJR (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah I've got a bullit too but you couldn't tell it apart from anyone elses with a super T and 321's


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

My two susp. bikes (my evil is in the hardtail sticky thread) - '01 RFX and '03 SGS Team...


----------



## dustman1218 (Feb 3, 2004)

My Azonic Eliminator


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

This is my FR bike.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

zonoskar said:


> This is my FR bike.


sweet bike, sweet setup, and sweet site.

some exceptional bike porn in this thread...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Juanjo said:


> no one want to see my K2 againg..


awww...c'mon. just one more time? for old time sake..... 

my hooptie.... (not as cool as zedro's bike but....  )


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

My bike


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*mosplat.....that brooklyn is the sickest bike i have seen in awhile...*

bad ass.....post some shots of it in action


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

The Dude said:


> bad ass.....post some shots of it in action


thanks man.
i'll try and get some pics up soon.
how do you like your transition?
my friend has one and says it's nice, feels pretty nice.
they're releasing a 15.5" size soon,
and i might just pick one up..


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*nice*

that's a sweet bike arsenal...nice Turner - complete with my all-time fave single crown fork - 98 Z1 BAM


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2004)

Here are mine...


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*retro-project bike*

Pre-WWII Schwinn.

Current weight - 51lbs. Definitely the "before" pick. Fenders coming off, riser bar going on, knobby 2.5's getting added, and some new rims, probably some "leftover" rhyno-lites.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

Turmoil said:


> Here are mine...


.....
NICE bikes.
good choice on the link bike.
on the arrow though,
that's an sc dorado with avy stickers on it, right?


----------



## junkTzu (Jan 20, 2004)

*Token Stinky*



crazbiker4 said:


> This is my frame that I am building up, I will post a pic of the completed project once I am done!!


Thought i'd toss my 02 stinky primo in the mix...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

The Dude said:


> hey how do u like yur sherman and those timberwolf tires....if thats what they are....i am getting some so any input would be awesome...


Just got the bike yesterday but so far everything is awesome. In the little mud i did ride they hooked up great and the Sherman is sooooooo plush-just ask anyone who has one.


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2004)

mosplat-> Yep, I still have to find some white sticker for rock guards...


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

that's awesome.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

<O></O>


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

*Yeti/Schwinn halfbreed*

This is my halfbreed older model DH rig


----------



## reinhard_lin (Feb 6, 2004)

*My banshee*

My banshee
http://galleries.mtbreview.com/mtbr/gallery/files/000019.asp


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine. I have since put 24" Arrows on both ends and an MRP


----------



## logs (Jan 13, 2004)

*My hardtail, only 4.5"*

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=152916


----------



## jolyrogr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Figured I'd join the fray with my rig...*

Here it is:

1999 Mountain Cycle San Andreas 6.5" travel
Stratos shock and 2003 Fox Vanilla RLC 125
Alex TD17 rims
Avid Cable Disc brakes
Shimano XT/XTR drive train
Race face BB and Cranks with Blackspire rings
Titec stem, Easton Monkey Lite riser bar, Yeti ODI lockon grips
WTB Weirwolf 2.5 front tire / Panaracer FireXC 2.2 rear


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*OK, I'm sure that I'm going going to get flamed for this...*

...being a manfacturer, but anyway, here are my bikes (pictures ripped off my website):

This is Version 1 - the V-tach EPOC (Engineering Proof Of Concept)...










Version 2 is the V-tach alpha prototype










We're just finishing version 3 (beta prototypes) and getting ready to produce version 4 which will see some pretty cool changes.


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's the old bike, got an '04 Sherman Slider Plus in urban camo that should be here this week to go on the front:









here's the new bike.. not here yet so I'll just use the stock pic:


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> ...being a manfacturer, but anyway, here are my bikes (pictures ripped off my website):
> 
> This is Version 1 - the V-tach EPOC (Engineering Proof Of Concept)...
> 
> ...


Ha ha that's sweet that you can have a job with biking. Anyways here's me rig (I feel 1-upped by the guy with the same frame but Monster T  )


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

you won't get flamed.
you're a member first,
a bike maker second.
these are your bikes.
yaknow?
and they're dope.

anyways, what revisions did you make between the EPOC,
the Alpha proto, and the production model?
if you don't mind sharing.
thanks.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey thanks!

I have to be careful and cul my opinions and posts now, unlike my posts of the past. Sometimes it's a bit tough when you see blatent mis-information being sent to customers, but it's imperative to remain professional. Last week's debacle should be a bit of an eye opener for any manufacturer (and I think that MANY manufacturers were watching that). 

Anyway, the Epoc was simply the first frame. Everything went together perfectly, but once built up, I realized that the stock 68 degree head angle was a bit too steep.

The Alpha prototype was built up for Interbike and the only real change (apart from better graphics) was to slacken the head angle by 1 degree down to 67 degrees. The V-tach is designed for a 7" travel fork, though obviously could work with an 8" fork or even a 6" fork. 

The beta bikes are currently being built up and will ensure that our different frame sizes have correct geometry - especially the X-small which has been a bit of a challange to design.

The Version 4 bikes will essentially be limited run production models, so we will be making some changes that simply weren't affordable or practical in the early development frames. Unfortunately, I can't really go into those details yet


----------



## Gnar (Jan 27, 2004)

*My Coiler*

Been working on this for a few months now. Just tested out the slider today. Very plush


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mr. Knollybikes.com*

I think that you would be doing your company a great service by issuing a free bike to everybody here. Think about all the money you would save in Research and Development! I will be the first one to offer my services.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ma Monkey!*

Ah HA! Here is my monkey! I like to spank him frequently!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Knolly, what debackle was that? Anyways, you shouldnt get flamed, its against the rules and i've got fire suppression powers now


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Me Ride*

This is my Bullit.....Ho Hum. Its been upgraded to a 2003 Super T though. As far as Knolly is concerned, I'm thinking about that frame as a replacement for my Bullit in the future, once you finalize your design. While I believe you probably can't comment, I've noticed that Devinci Bikes seem to have "borrowed" your uninterupted seat tube concept.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Trail Thumper: No problem - I'll get everyone set up on free bikes. However, the shipping and handling fee might be a bit higher than most people are used to 

MTBsSd: Ya, it has been a lot of fun, but also a huge amount of work. What you don't see are the countless late nights and weekends, and the financial and physical stress of starting a business while keeping a full time engineering job. Still though, it is pretty cool to ride something that you created yourself and to have people genuinly interested in it.

Zedro: The "debacle" that I was talking about was a very long (130+ posts) thread that seemed to dominate the General Discussion forum last week, involving a well known high end bike company, the owner of said company, and a large flame war between satisfied and unhappy customers. _That thread_ could have used a big-ass fire hose!

Ivan: Hey, cool thanks for the props! About Devinci: I think that there are a few developers that are starting to realize the design limits of the traditional four bar (both horst and non-horst link) suspension design once applied to longer travel bikes (in particular freeride bikes). I talked a bit about this in an interview that I did for www.hcor.net last month. A link to the interview can be found at my website:
http://www.knollybikes.com/media.html
A direct link to the article is here:
http://www.hcor.net/section-viewarticle-12.html
At Interbike this year, I often heard about the V-tach in discussion with two other bikes: the Devinci Wilson and the Turner Highline prototype. While I have my opinions on what advantages and disadvantages each design has, it is cool to see a few companies starting to progress to the next stage of frame development. Knolly is in a different situation than Turner and Devinci: both of those two are established brands that sell thousands of frames per year. Knolly has not yet sold one! Then again, we're really not ready to quite yet... However, it was with great satisfaction that I saw both those bikes at Interbike, as it confirmed my views on the direction that four bar linkage freeride bikes should be taking. There are significant differences between the three frame designs - the Highline and the V-tach have a bit more in common with each than they do with the Wilson, but the cool part is that the design of the three frames start to address certain problems with freeride style bikes that have not been addressed in previous designs before.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Noel,
I think what you are doing is fantastic. I am back in College after 11 years in "business" and going for an engineering degree. Part of me wants to do exactly what you are doing. I really have the utmost respect for you and your design. I have put a Knolly on my list of future purchases. Best of luck to you. Now where is my digi cam so I can post my rides up here.
SB


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*little wheel*

HEY! What's with that little wheel looking thing I've been seeing just below everyones crank set? Is it a chain tensioner or something?


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail Thumper said:


> HEY! What's with that little wheel looking thing I've been seeing just below everyones crank set? Is it a chain tensioner or something?


 They're chainguides, to make sure your chain doesn't come off when you hit alot of rocks. It is also useful for adjusting you chain tension though...

Knolly Guy : Wow that is seriously cool that you have that sort of dedication with your bikes. Will definetly check you guys out when I get sick of this big hit!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

sub6 said:


> My two susp. bikes (my evil is in the hardtail sticky thread) - '01 RFX and '03 SGS Team...


dammit that RFX gives me the willies....


----------



## Tom Church (Feb 9, 2004)

Putting a Swinger and an evil 13 chain guide (2 ring) on it this year. Also going to but a Sherman Breakout Plus...thinking about the Slider but I don't think I need the Double Crown...I DH recreationally and do more freeriding than anything...

Tom


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*My Ride*

Heres mine








Sorry about the picture quality, this is semi new to me.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

2004 Turner DHR


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Acadian said:


> 2004 Turner DHR


nice bike, nice stickers, and nice new avatar, you industry *****


----------



## Yeti DHer (Jan 18, 2004)

Heres my two bikes. After a couple of changes in the last couple months, the bikes are where I want them... I can't wait for this season to start up!









2003 Nicolai UFO DS









2003 Yeti DH9 - I don't have a up date clean bike photo right now, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## nycazn79 (Feb 10, 2004)

*My DH rig....*

My DH rig....


----------



## nycazn79 (Feb 10, 2004)

*My Urban Rig*

My Urban Rig....


----------



## Lee W. (Jan 19, 2004)

*My Fly*

Here is my 2002 Fly, just before I got my King/RhynoLite XL rear wheel built.


----------



## Darknut (Jan 22, 2004)

*02 Bighit Comp*

About to get a new wheelset.... Arrows


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*here is mine*

this is the most recent pic i have


----------



## akbansheerider (Feb 3, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## Peete (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeti DHer said:


> Heres my two bikes. After a couple of changes in the last couple months, the bikes are where I want them... I can't wait for this season to start up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see a bike with some dirt on it. I've been a total slacker when it comes to cleaning my bike. Lately I've either just looked for puddles to ride through or just knock off the big stuff with a brush. My bike hasn't been spotless in @ a year. 
Brand new 03 SuperT feels good.


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Heres another Fly for the thread.


----------



## TANK (Feb 12, 2004)

This is my latest ride


----------



## Posernewbie (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's mine










another one


----------



## TANK (Feb 12, 2004)

*re mylatest ride*

Sorry I stuffed up with the attachment of my last picture


----------



## WA-Ride-ah (Jan 19, 2004)

2003's setup, trying to figure out what I'm going to ride this summer, still riding the snow right now...


----------



## 2 piece (Jan 24, 2004)

*My hardtail*


----------



## 2 piece (Jan 24, 2004)

*My DH bike*


----------



## amfslash (Feb 7, 2004)

Finally I can post, thanks mods.

Here's my baby, awaiting chain device.


----------



## WA-Ride-ah (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks friggin' pimp! Would you mind giving me the break down on the parts, that thing looks exactly like what I want to do. What was the final cost? Weight? Do you use if for xc as well as other types of riding?

Pimp yo, pimp!


----------



## rockin_johny (Feb 12, 2004)

Changed a bit since the picture...now has 8" hayes front and back. Notice the nice plates by ZEDRO. Thanks again for those.


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*heres my project !*

for the next few weeks. just got the frame fork today. just have to put it together.
king headset
hadley hubs
DT spokes
trailpimps
truvativ cranks
mrp/e13 guide
EC70 bar
thompson post
xtr shift/derail
intense tires
lock on's
hayes mags

cant wait the the [email protected]@#$%#% snow to melt !


----------



## DmrRhythm (Jan 24, 2004)

The Camuco


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> My bike


Do they still sell Karpiels in Europe? I was looking into bying one but heared they are no longer available. Anyone owns one in Europe?

Z


----------



## DmrRhythm (Jan 24, 2004)

Zazox said:


> Do they still sell Karpiels in Europe? I was looking into bying one but heared they are no longer available. Anyone owns one in Europe?
> 
> Z


Yah, check out go-ride.com I believe they are the main distributor for Karpiel.

Check out this special order.

It's Not Mine.............


----------



## Brutus0X0 (Feb 12, 2004)

My Baby (in THE BOX)


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here's My New Ride for 2004!!*

Cant Wait to hit Whistler in July!!! 

Hadley Red Ano Hubs front and rear
Chris King Red Ano
Race Face Goods
MRP World Cup Chain Guide (Not shown)
Wtb Goods
Gustav 8" Discs (Juicy Dh Coming Soon! I hope..)
Marz. 888 (Dorado 180 Coming Soon!)
Push Industries Custom Fox Vanilla (Coming Soon!)
2004 Sin Ringle MTX Rims DT Swiss 14ga spokes
SRAM XO goods 
I dig the colors! LOL I dont care as lont as it performs well. 
38.8lbs 
Anyone else going to Whistler the end of July? Look me up! Always, wear a helmet!


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

Heres mine


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's my rig*



crazbiker4 said:


> This is my frame that I am building up, I will post a pic of the completed project once I am done!!


Gemini 200 with Super T. Hayes 8" and Mavic D321 & Nokians 2.6 Gazzaloddi jr.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Flame off.*



knollybikes.com said:


> ...being a manfacturer, but anyway, here are my bikes (pictures ripped off my website):
> 
> This is Version 1 - the V-tach EPOC (Engineering Proof Of Concept)...
> 
> ...


A design and build like that is fireproof. Awesome.


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

my enduro


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

*My new ride...*








Cove Stiffy frame I bought used and built up with modest parts. She's getting here first ride on dirt today! )


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

my stable ... sort of

the chap and the scrap


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

here is mine..
it was a couple of days ago, now is all done, got hope mono4 8" brakes and truvativ BB with DH crankset and MRP guide..
i think is time for a new pic now that is all done  
its awesome..

anyone else has/had this frame???


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

here is it finished


----------



## E-man (Jan 9, 2004)

*My new Intense 5.5*

Here's a pic of my two week old Intense 5.5


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

*I call it a "mountain bike"*

This bike works for everything from XC to FR to urban. 
Pictured in "winter urban mode" 
It gets better high-speed tires for "summer Whistler mode" 
Or some clipless pedals and lighter wheels for "xc mode."


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, the pimp sled is finally here!










Also got the fork for my BigHit


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Dude, that's an XC frame.*



crazbiker4 said:


> This is my frame that I am building up, I will post a pic of the completed project once I am done!!


Hey CB4, not slamming the frame, because I have one--it's a '99, right? Check those geometry numbers, and you'll see what I mean. I bought my '99 new and rode it for years. The bike has a steep head angle and is pretty twitchy on gnarly trails. Another problem with these '97-'99 FSR Enduros is the linkage angle at the rear shock. It is fairly extreme and creates a high rising rate (ramps up quickly) for the rear. It is hard to set up this rear end in its stock configuration to prevent some harshness IMHO. I had installed a Mountain Speed 6" kit on mine which dramatically improved the rear action of this bike. If you can install a BETD link kit, it will help this frame a lot. Or if you could find one of the later 2000-2001 FSR Enduro (or 2000 BH) shock links, these bolt right in and improve the angle and suspension rate. The main problem is that the front link mount on the older FSR frame is mounted too high up the frame. Later models have this mount much lower. Check my submitted pics of my '99 and my '00 BH and look closely for this. Without a shock link replacement (either later FSR, MRP, or BETD), I don't think these era frames are worth investing time in. With the link they are improved greatly, though some of that steeper head angle geometry will always be present. Frame durability on these models was also an issue of contention for some who didn't maintain shock and link bolt torque at the frame points--bolt-hole ovalizing. Properly maintained and monitored, however, I don't think this is a problem. The back swingarm area of these frames is a bit noodly, but the front section is quite stiff. BETD also makes replacement swingarm upgrades which addresses some of these problems.


----------



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

TNC said:


> Hey CB4, not slamming the frame, because I have one--it's a '99, right? Check those geometry numbers, and you'll see what I mean. I bought my '99 new and rode it for years. The bike has a steep head angle and is pretty twitchy on gnarly trails. Another problem with these '97-'99 FSR Enduros is the linkage angle at the rear shock. It is fairly extreme and creates a high rising rate (ramps up quickly) for the rear. It is hard to set up this rear end in its stock configuration to prevent some harshness IMHO. I had installed a Mountain Speed 6" kit on mine which dramatically improved the rear action of this bike. If you can install a BETD link kit, it will help this frame a lot. Or if you could find one of the later 2000-2001 FSR Enduro (or 2000 BH) shock links, these bolt right in and improve the angle and suspension rate. The main problem is that the front link mount on the older FSR frame is mounted too high up the frame. Later models have this mount much lower. Check my submitted pics of my '99 and my '00 BH and look closely for this. Without a shock link replacement (either later FSR, MRP, or BETD), I don't think these era frames are worth investing time in. With the link they are improved greatly, though some of that steeper head angle geometry will always be present. Frame durability on these models was also an issue of contention for some who didn't maintain shock and link bolt torque at the frame points--bolt-hole ovalizing. Properly maintained and monitored, however, I don't think this is a problem. The back swingarm area of these frames is a bit noodly, but the front section is quite stiff. BETD also makes replacement swingarm upgrades which addresses some of these problems.


Hey man whats up! I got a new linkage part which helped give me less bounce, but i still need to get a new shock with a rebound control. Is your frame a 19in, mines a 17. It makes it harder to make suspension mods because of the seat post. My friend has a 19in and he put a big hit rear end on his bike which makes a huge difference. I will post a pick of my bike in a few days.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

*My Bullit and V10*

My Bullit and V10


----------



## Akali (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey daaaawg's dis ride is phat it suspen'shun keeps y'all in suspense east'cost style y'all no wut' we say'n homes...daaanng daawg...me and ma'bruthurs bilt dis'ride kid...my lil'bruthur Lil'joker n' my uthur'bruthur baby'joker. We str8 up mex'canics yo taken over the mountain bike scene daaawg.
we got phat rims frum my uncle on da west'end kid and we got us a crazy'mad seat to lounge in when we riding them trails in style daaaawg! daaang yo'


----------



## schotter (Jan 8, 2004)

*my DHR*



crazbiker4 said:


> This is my frame that I am building up, I will post a pic of the completed project once I am done!!


does anybody know when Mountain Creek will be open to bikes this year?
Can't wait.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (Feb 4, 2004)

mhm there are some nice rides in here.

here is my fatty fat


----------



## duc135 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Let's see if this works*

Just finished her just in time for it to sit waiting for the trails to dry out from the recent storms.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

some sweet porn in here. this be mah hoopty


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

smelly said:


> some sweet porn in here. this be mah hoopty


yo smelly....
please tell me you have so action shots of that thing........ 

i'd love to bring it out to the rhythms for some old school fun... one time i threw down on this kids schwinn stingray at the local spot. super fun and crazy.....


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Akali said:


> Hey daaaawg's dis ride is phat it suspen'shun keeps y'all in suspense east'cost style y'all no wut' we say'n homes...daaanng daawg...me and ma'bruthurs bilt dis'ride kid...my lil'bruthur Lil'joker n' my uthur'bruthur baby'joker. We str8 up mex'canics yo taken over the mountain bike scene daaawg.
> we got phat rims frum my uncle on da west'end kid and we got us a crazy'mad seat to lounge in when we riding them trails in style daaaawg! daaang yo'


Akali, you are an ignorant fool...your joking is nothing but a low class stereotyping remark....get a feck'in clue, needledick...


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

It's not built yet...


----------



## ows (Feb 3, 2004)

*This is mine*

this is my wee beasty!  
Just as a mater of intrest, how much would you people suggest i i could get for my bike,has top spec like race face,xt/xtr etc.and in good nik to.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yo smelly....
> please tell me you have so action shots of that thing........
> 
> i'd love to bring it out to the rhythms for some old school fun... one time i threw down on this kids schwinn stingray at the local spot. super fun and crazy.....


That's so cool. No action shots yet, but i'll get some for you.
I'd like to get a cheap 24" crusier frame so i could run a 24" rear wheel and 20" front (maybe even 16" if i can find a rim) to make it feel more balanced . we had a super T on this beast for a little while, but the bike had a tendancy to fall over backwards. i tried to hit a hip jump on it and fell on my ass before the bike reached the lip of the jump. but no doubt, it's the phattest hoopty on campus.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

*MY new joy*

My AS-X before last Sunday ride


----------



## rumor (Mar 17, 2004)

*Heres mine*

It's a little too clean at the moment. Waiting for my back to heal to get back on 










Soon to have 8"+ 7" Hope mono m4's


----------



## schwaaa31 (Jan 12, 2004)

03 SGS Team with new powdercoat


----------



## konarider (Dec 24, 2003)

*My updated Dawg...*

Got the Z1 Freeride on it, along with the Vanilla RC, and some Easton CF Handlebars. IT's now capable of anything from XC all the way to light DH. That is until I get by DH/FR bike... then this is going to be strictly trail bike.


----------



## The Tree (Feb 7, 2004)

*Joker*

Here's my Joker


----------



## one7one (Feb 8, 2004)

duc135 said:


> Just finished her just in time for it to sit waiting for the trails to dry out from the recent storms.


Not done..but here it is


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

one7one said:


> Not done..but here it is


That bike looks like its about to fall apart, you should definitely give it to me for 2-3 months for a good test ride to make sure its in adequate condition, lol.

Looks sweet.


----------



## Flava (Feb 5, 2004)

dannymonky said:


> Heres mine


Dude! Clean your room before you post it on the net! How you gonna get chicks in there now?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

new pic taken at Bootleg Canyon, Nevada.


----------



## amfslash (Feb 7, 2004)

*OK my ride newly updated couples of weeks ago*

Dorados and MRP...


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

The too be built!!!!


















and something a little different........


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

*My Rig..Azonic Eliminator*

2003 Azonic Eliminator


----------



## twistagrip (Mar 10, 2004)

UUIUIUIUIUIUIUIUI or whatever his name is's bike has got to be one of the best bikes ever built up. I'd love to rock one of those, but I'm afraid I'd have to sell my Uzzi, my wife's FSR, and my CR, and I still might need to put a second on my home to afford a bike like that. I can't believe nobody praised him for posting that ride. Sweetasssweet.


----------



## one7one (Feb 8, 2004)

New fly


----------



## schwaaa31 (Jan 12, 2004)

Finito


----------



## k2bikeman498 (Feb 3, 2004)

*heres my baby*

mmm freeride (in homer simpson voice)


----------



## roybatty72 (Apr 5, 2004)

My full-suspended FR-bike:
Craftworks FRM125 w/ Marzocchi Z150 FR


----------



## SnupiDog (Apr 2, 2004)

*SC Bullit 04*

Here's my Free Ride - small bullit with z150 front susp, 5th element rear, avid juicy seven disc brakes. Just got it this saturday, but haven't realy tried it out yet since it's still snowboard season here in Norway


----------



## Poseur (Feb 18, 2004)

*My Prototype from SIMPLEBicycleCo.*

Alright, so O-dog is FINALLY making bikes. Mine's the tester for Short Geometry.

21.5"tt
68/69 ht/st
16.3"stays (stock's 16.5)
12.5"bb (stock 12.75)
Custom Poo Brown Powdercoat. (stock will be most likely black)


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*this ain't no DH bike, so where do I post this one?*

It's not Scuba Yellow, or RootBeer, but it's got a Vanilla 125R, does that count


----------



## Sogamuxi (Feb 2, 2004)

*My new Azonic Saber*

I have just finished assembling it.............


----------



## Bigring (Feb 20, 2004)

*Here's mine too! The bike that E-Bay built.*

https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/bike.1.jpg


----------



## Wic_ed1 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here's my cross training weapon*

an accident waiting to happen


----------



## fats (Apr 13, 2004)

This is One of my beauties, it rocks, King all over including hubs which are the best thing ive ever bought, tubeless wheels full XTR. Stupid strong and less than 30lbs! Its and Ellsworth Specialist if the picture is bad.


----------



## GTBoy (Apr 18, 2004)

*GT DHi*

My baby.


----------



## deaddunkey (Apr 21, 2004)

mine
03 bighit


----------



## Cohiba (Apr 22, 2004)

*Here's my ride... oldschool. =)*

Here's my ride!

1998 *GT STS-1000 DS*. Been an avid GT fan since the mid 90's when Nico and Mike King were rockin on these babies. Made my dream come true and started with a 1996 thermoplastic LTS with Judy DH - that broke on me (headtube cracked), so in 1998 GT sent me a new frame, which is what I ride now. My current setup gives me 5 inches front and rear and has been holding up well for a trailbike. Had to replace the rear shock once, but replacements are available for pocket change. Pity they don't make these any more, I still think the design looks cool and works well. Don't see too many of them around either. Only thing that bothers me is the horrible squeaking of the pivots after wet rides, but a bit of lube usually takes care of that!

Next project - 2004 Turner DHR. But I'll hang onto my STS tho'. 

peace out,

Cohiba


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

*green and orange san andreas*

Oh god!!! that color!!!!! Please repaint that frame and I'll send you some new stickers for it.


----------



## mtbingsob (Apr 23, 2004)

*My current do all*

This is my current ride to do everthing till i set up a new jump or trials frame


----------



## Foxman (Apr 23, 2004)

*My spad*

https://www.pinkbike.com/m/disk01/pinkbike/photo/pbpic197903.jpg

https://www.pinkbike.com/m/disk01/pinkbike/photo/pbpic197904.jpg


----------



## Trial-Dirt Jumper (Apr 27, 2004)

*My wheels*

I don't have a picture but I ride a IronHorse Sonic 03, got it Sunday the 25th so it's pure stock right now. It has Rock Shox Judy TT forks, Shimano sprockets and Derailures, and Kenda Koyote tires, and stock rims, hubs, bars, seat, seat post, stem, and front sprockets.


----------



## MrMackie12 (Apr 17, 2004)

*A SC/Planet X v10*

here it is


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*My Freeride XC rig, Gemini 2000*

I'm well impressed, the frame finish is amazing and the sherman breakout flawless. This is one superb bike.

http://martyn-james-nash.fotopic.net/p4147611.html


----------



## bansheebikeman (Apr 18, 2004)

*my new sexy machine!! banshee*

here she is


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

*word*










bad pic, nice ride.


----------



## MrMackie12 (Apr 17, 2004)

*My Rides*

Heres my Pitbull...


----------



## MrMackie12 (Apr 17, 2004)

*and my v10....*



MrMackie12 said:


> Heres my Pitbull...


(which is fore sale...see my signature)...


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

Here is my pretty little pony... I WILL MAKE A STEED OUT OF HER


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nice...*

What's the tire clearance on yer Slider? 2.7"s?


----------

